# Rockman X Over announced for iOS



## chemistryfreak (Aug 16, 2012)

Title: Rockman Xover (Crossover Rockman)
Genre: *Social **RPG*


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol enough megarape capcom, the character is dead.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 16, 2012)

Gahhh it screams crap but I must have it since it has SSR and Rockman.EXE.

I hope this makes it over to our store >_


----------



## Centrix (Aug 16, 2012)

chemistryfreak said:


> Title: Rockman Xover (Crossover Rockman)
> Genre: *Social **RPG*


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 16, 2012)

The creator or Nintendo is it only hope. :/


MeowTheMouse said:


> Lol enough megarape capcom, the character is dead.


Rockman XOver seems appropriate.


Centrix said:


> just give us Megaman Legends 3 and quit fucking around with us already!


This X9000, seriously.


----------



## CyborGamer (Aug 16, 2012)

Honestly, the screenshots look worst than a fan made flash game... terrible.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh Fuck you Crapcom. 

You cancel Legends and the Mega Man MMO and then wanna release this shit? What ever happened to the Mega Man Zero series?


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 16, 2012)

Its like they took the idea of Megaman Universe and said fuck you and watered it down to a smartphone application.  Why?  Why cancel that fantastic game as well as Legends 3, only to come back with this bullshit?  So disappointing.  I'd rather they leave the series dead than come back with trash like this.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 16, 2012)

Jesus, everyone sounds like whiney teenagers in here.

We get it, you don't like the game idea or premise. No need to spam fucking 'WTFs' and exclamation marks or repeat the letters to the point the formatting fucks up.

Just keep calm, and civil.

Some more details in the OP would be great. I'd (and probably others) would like to see what the deal with this is.

And spoiler tag large images.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2012)

Capcom adds "broken dreams" and "tears" to their profit margin, apparently.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 16, 2012)

Capcom never ceases to amaze me. It's hilarious.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 16, 2012)

Social RPG lol.


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 16, 2012)

Although Capcom had created great video games in the past, they don't seem to be the same Capcom we remembered. When it comes to Mega Man for them, I've already deemed their updates a falsified dream.


----------



## ytzone (Aug 16, 2012)

Ever since Inafune left Crapcom, they started to make insults to Megaman, and this is another one.  Another crappy flash game looking Megaman for the iOS.  I'm glad Inafune left, because Capcom doesn't even care about their fans anymore, they just care about their money.


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 16, 2012)

When they cancelled Megaman Legends 3, I was disappointed. When they made Resident Evil 5 an action-horror game, I was quite disappointed. When they decided to not make more Breath of Fire games, even when Camelot offered I was very disappointed. This, though, does not disappoint me. It just confuses me and kinda makes me laugh. I'm in agreement that this game sounds and looks pretty bad but I'll reserve judgment until more information comes to light.


----------



## DonnyKD (Aug 16, 2012)

Fantastic premise (though I'd like it if I can just play different Mega Men in different time periods but customizable Mega Man seems fine too), horrible looking execution. Its on iOS so no buttons (and no one wants to play Mega Man without real buttons), it literally looks horrible, I mean the artstyle is just amateur-ish, and "social RPG"? Really? *Really?!*


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 16, 2012)

Good Christ this is not my Megaman! Its so ugly! 

But it does have Megaman EXE.... 

Curse you Capcom!


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 16, 2012)

"autoplay"? "skip"?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 16, 2012)

Crapcom should just sell their Megaman IP to a competent developer who knows how to use the IP effectively, at least more than they do since it seems they don't.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 16, 2012)

It hurts so much


----------



## luigiman1928 (Aug 16, 2012)

Capcom wonders why Megaman X for the iOS didn't sell well. Because it was a Piece of Crap. So with that, they want to make an EVEN WORSE VERSION OF IT. And better yet, they want to RUIN the storyline of Megaman by throwing in all the main character from All the series' just because THEY CAN! And yet they think, that just because "EETS EH MAYGA-MANN GAEM" We will buy it? Anyone here who even thnks about trying this game, DO NOT BUY IT. Capcom will take ANY funds they get, and make it into an Even worse game, if You're going to get this game at all, Only get the Demo, or Pirate it.

With all that, And eberything they've given us, it's good enough to say, that Capcom is the Worst Game Company of 2012. Probably of all time. they make me Cry Mann Tears everytime I play their Old Megaman Games.

Comes out of Lurking to post this one thing that made me Annoyed.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 16, 2012)

That seriously looks like shit. What are they doing?
Just like someone previously pointed out, it looks like a fan-made flash game.
9 and 10 were great games. 9 being superior imo. Why can't they just keep on pumping out such games?
No they really have to ruin the game series with flash-made butt-ugly crap games.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 16, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha this is what they do for the anniversary!

Well Mega Man fans, at least they made so many games for him (too many imo) can't say that about poor Firebrand.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Fuck you Capcom, fuck you fuck you fuck you.

You didn't fucking learn from Megaman X on iOS did you? Or maybe you learnt something we totally disagree.

But I digress, fuck you Capcom. 25th anniversary my ass.

Edit: They even have the fucking nerve to put MegaMan Volnutt in the promo artwork.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear Capcom,

You guys are my inspiration.

love

emigre

xx


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 16, 2012)

Well this is disappointing.

I hate how games are going "social" these days.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 16, 2012)

ytzone said:


> Ever since Inafune left Crapcom, they started to make insults to Megaman, and this is another one.  Another crappy flash game looking Megaman for the iOS.  I'm glad Inafune left, because Capcom doesn't even care about their fans anymore, they just care about their money.



Inafune leaving (and calling Capcom out on their bullshit) is one of the reasons Capcom is destroying the Mega Man franchise in the first place.

I wonder how he feels about Capcom shitting all over his creation.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Aug 16, 2012)

Capcom is a bunch of trolls.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 16, 2012)

Dann Woolf said:


> ytzone said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since Inafune left Crapcom, they started to make insults to Megaman, and this is another one.  Another crappy flash game looking Megaman for the iOS.  I'm glad Inafune left, because Capcom doesn't even care about their fans anymore, they just care about their money.
> ...



Why would you even do that? Shitting on your fans, shitting on one of your best selling and most well known IPs. There really is no logical reason.
They want to prove the name sells even tho it's content is total dung?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

So wait, when they pooped out crappy Megaman RPGs  it was fine, but now that they do a RPG that has "Social" in front of it, it's instantly evil?

Honestly, Megaman just doesn't sell like it used to and Capcom moved on to bigger and brighter things.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So wait, when they pooped out crappy Megaman RPGs  it was fine, but now that they do a RPG that has "Social" in front of it, it's instantly evil?
> 
> Honestly, Megaman just doesn't sell like it used to and Capcom moved on to bigger and brighter things.


You have no fucking clue about the Battle Network and Starforce games, clearly.

Whatever your feelings about the RPG genre are, it's irrelevant, the social pre-fix is the evil here.
It should be a social anything and probably be some of the worst designs, look at the goddamn screens.
As far as I can tell you can't actually move megaman, he can jump and shoot, maybe unleash a power-attack of sorts, but not actually move. He's in the same position in all screenshots.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 16, 2012)

Or maybe the camera just follows without rubberbanding?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Or maybe the camera just follows without rubberbanding?


Maybe, but it's not clear how the character moves.

Maybe it automatically walks as enemies are cleared off the screen.
There's some sort of progress bar at the bottom that seems to indicate your current position, and you only appear to run to the right.
It's also absent in the Storm Eagle boss fight, presumably you reach the end of the path and you fight a boss.

It looks like it will basically be a stat grinder of sorts, do whatever to build up experience and strength, interact with other players to build your MegaMan's strength and make it unique, that sort of thing.
I'm thinking the social aspect is probably something like being able to brag about your Megaman on Facebook or something, show it's status or tweet about it.


----------



## Range-TE (Aug 16, 2012)

no... capcom...

Cancel Megaman Legends 3 and Megaman Universe
Rockman Online taking forever to release even in korea
Keiji Inafune leaves Capcom

really, it's like they're trying to kill Megaman
I dont mind it being a social rpg like some people, i actually cant say i understand what difference the social part makes, but looking at the screenshots and the new megaman design... i'm convinced capcom just killed megaman


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > So wait, when they pooped out crappy Megaman RPGs  it was fine, but now that they do a RPG that has "Social" in front of it, it's instantly evil?
> ...



I'm saying they did what, made like six Battle Network games, then made another 3 Megaman StarForce games (each game with two different versions) in a couple of years and that's fine. But a social prefix is instantly branded as awful?


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm saying they did what, made like six Battle Network games, then made another 3 Megaman StarForce games (each game with two different versions) in a couple of years and that's fine. But a social prefix is instantly branded as awful?


True, the games were usually released less than a year apart from 2001 to 2006.
But they were by no means bad. Most of them were quite good, with 4 being the black sheep. What are you even trying to argue?

How is frequent releases comparable to a social-game designed for Smart phones, Facebook and Twitter?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying they did what, made like six Battle Network games, then made another 3 Megaman StarForce games (each game with two different versions) in a couple of years and that's fine. But a social prefix is instantly branded as awful?
> ...



I'm saying that people were happy with frequent releases of basically the same thing but god forbid "social", "Facebook", or "Twitter" is used in the same sentence as the game and you might as well break out the bagpipes and start playing Danny Boy.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 16, 2012)

So, just throwing this out there, I guess that Capcom forgot that there is a Korean team making an MMO for PC called Rockman Online, IMHO, that look over 9000x better than any MM game they have produced on IOS. They could have just taken some of these Ideas and artwork and assets and incorporate them into RO so it could see a release date instead of being thrown into limbo like the other recent Mega Man games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm saying that people were happy with frequent releases of basically the same thing but god forbid "social", "Facebook", or "Twitter" is used in the same sentence as the game and you might as well break out the bagpipes and start playing Danny Boy.



But how is it being the same thing in any way indicative of it being a BAD thing?
Another way to look at the Battle Network games is similar to the release of new trading card game series in Magic the Gathering, Yu Gi Oh or Pokémon, new series cards means all sorts of new monsters or support items and changes to the general game mechanics that can obsolete the old way of play. They may even forbid the use of old cards.

Social facebook games as a rule of thumb do not take any actual skill or gameplay but are just a way to build up virtual assets for the sake of showing off.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 16, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Social facebook games as a rule of thumb do not take any actual skill or gameplay but are just a way to build up virtual assets for the sake of showing off.


Or encourage digital coin purchases.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Rydian said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Social facebook games as a rule of thumb do not take any actual skill or gameplay but are just a way to build up virtual assets for the sake of showing off.
> ...


Oh god, of course.

Here's the obvious thing Capcom will be doing with RockMan X Over, in-app purchase.
They already did this with the infamous Mega Man X iOS version.






Rockman X Over may end up being a free app, but you'll soon find it'll be quite expensive if you actually want to make your unique Mega Man quite strong...


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm saying that people were happy with frequent releases of basically the same thing but god forbid "social", "Facebook", or "Twitter" is used in the same sentence as the game and you might as well break out the bagpipes and start playing Danny Boy.



We are obviously angry about the game being ugly as shit. Simple as that. Not the fact they've got support for facebook, twitter and whatever.
I think Mega Man 9 and 10 were great games, and their releases weren't too far from eachother.

But no sweat, I will make sure Mega Man games (under a different name) continue to be produced in the fashion they should be


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 16, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> Dann Woolf said:
> 
> 
> > ytzone said:
> ...



You answered your own question.

Capcom is run by complete idiots with unrealistic expectations, and are completely out of touch with the world.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

Elrinth said:


> one of your best selling and most well known IPs.



Um, not any more.

There's a reason Megaman games are in decline but Resident Evil and Capcom fighters are on the rise.


----------



## MushGuy (Aug 16, 2012)

AAAAND it will be canceled too. Capcom has only become an empty shell of themselves.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 16, 2012)

If you want to complaint to Capcom about it.. I do not think they do not read it here. Perhaps and perhaps not. Only way to complaint to Capcom is over there. I am sure that they will ignored you but we can just trying and tell them that!


----------



## Dann Woolf (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Elrinth said:
> 
> 
> > one of your best selling and most well known IPs.
> ...




Yeah, and those reasons are Inafune leaving, Resident Evil being retooled for the Call of Duty audience, and "pro gamers" having a massive boner for Street Fighter.

But the main reason is Capcom's backwards retard logic: in Capcom's eyes, if it won't sell 50 billion copies in the first five seconds after it's released, it's not worth the effort.

I can't wait until Resident Evil and Street Fighter inevitably stop selling and Capcom screws itself over because they spent so much time pushing those two franchises their other franchises have all died off. The second part's already happened, now it's just a matter of waiting for the first part.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Elrinth said:
> 
> 
> > one of your best selling and most well known IPs.
> ...


That much is true, they know that Megaman is not a huge success like it used to be.
Attempts to rejuvenate the series with Megaman ZX and ZX Advent were unsuccessful, the battle network series, although fan favourites, were subject to scoldings from critics.

But even the direction of Resident Evil and Capcom fighters has started leaving a seriously sour taste in fans' mouths. Resident Evil 6 appears to be more about quicktime events and cinematics than survival horror, in an attempt to cater to the Call of Duty audience. In fact, they said it, they want the Call of Duty audience!
Street Fighter X Tekken had extremely controversial on-disc DLC, the entire content was basically already complete on the disc, but they wanted you to pay to unlock it, and only months after the game was released. This is opposed to the fighting genre hallmark of unlocking new fighters, including joke characters like Mega Man (as he appears in this game), or the practical idea of actually adding new characters developed after release, actually expanding the roster.
Marvel vs Capcom 3 also did this with Jill Valentine and Shuma Gorath, they were found on the disc. And then they came out with Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom 3, more characters on each side, characters that couldn't be downloaded as DLC for the prior game, and with Jill and Shuma STILL separate DLC!

Megaman isn't the only guy with his share of problems at Capcom, the amount of SHIT I could talk about Capcom right now with how they just refuse to bring Monster Hunter to the west, and make Dragon Dogma in its, place, or how they're completely wrecking Devil May Cry with the DmC reboot.
The new Dante is appearing in Playstation All Stars Battle Royal, but why exactly? He hasn't actually starred in a game yet!
How about the ton of other games unlikely to leave Japan, like Ace Attorney Investigations 2, Ace Attorney 5, Layton x Ace Attorney?

UGH, Capcom


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

Dann Woolf said:


> Yeah, and those reasons are Inafune leaving, Resident Evil being retooled for the Call of Duty audience, and "pro gamers" having a massive boner for Street Fighter.
> 
> But the main reason is Capcom's backwards retard logic: in Capcom's eyes, if it won't sell 50 billion copies in the first five seconds after it's released, it's not worth the effort.
> 
> I can't wait until Resident Evil and Street Fighter inevitably stop selling and Capcom screws itself over because they spent so much time pushing those two franchises their other franchises have all died off. The second part's already happened, now it's just a matter of waiting for the first part.



So a third person action game is being tailored for a first person shooter audience? Right...

Also, did you play Resident Evil 6? I played the demo and it was rather positive. It has action segments and horror segments. It's not just a straightforward shooter.

How is "if it doesn't sell, don't sell it" retarded logic? Sorry, Capcom needs to make money, that's the whole fucking point of their (or any company's) existence. Why waste time and resources on something that doesn't sell well?

I don't think Resident Evil or Street Fighter will stop selling any time soon. Even then, they're investing in new IPs. Dragon's Dogma has a positive future (and it should, the game is rather great), there's Remember Me, and I'd rather not want to think about DmC becoming franchised.

They still make Monster Hunter as well.




RupeeClock said:


> Megaman isn't the only guy with his share of problems at Capcom, the amount of SHIT I could talk about Capcom right now with how they just refuse to bring Monster Hunter to the west, and make Dragon Dogma in its, place, or how they're completely wrecking Devil May Cry with the DmC reboot.
> The new Dante is appearing in Playstation All Stars Battle Royal, but why exactly? He hasn't actually starred in a game yet!
> How about the ton of other games unlikely to leave Japan, like Ace Attorney Investigations 2, Ace Attorney 5, Layton x Ace Attorney?



Dragon's Dogma is SHITLOADS better than Monster Hunter. Like seriously, it feels more Monster Hunter than Monster Hunter does. It's got a few flaws but it spanks the shit out of Monster Hunter every single day in every single way.

DmC, ugh, I can't argue that. It is shit. The new Dante in PASBR is just for advertising honestly. Also the franchise is Sony-rooted (with the first three games being on the PS2 outside of a mediocre PC port for 3 and the HD Collection) and I guess they wanted to put the newest Dante in there.

Ace Attorney doesn't sell in the west most likely. Plus IDGAF about Ace Attorney anyway.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> How is "if it doesn't sell, don't sell it" retarded logic? Sorry, Capcom needs to make money, that's the whole fucking point of their (or any company's) existence. Why waste time and resources on something that doesn't sell well?



Their expectations are absolutely absurd. They want all their games to sell with record breaking figures like Call of Duty achieves.
They seem capable of killing any franchise they want if it doesn't break their insane expectations. They think they are much bigger than they really are.

DmC is already experience a huge backlash without having been released, for more reasons than the controversial reboot of Dante and Vergil, but for gameplay reasons. If DmC suddenly flops because, big surprise, the fans hate it, then what?
Who will buy it? The fans? Of course not, they're depending on a new audience they're trying to attract, but what if that totally fails?
Devil May Cry as we know it may end there, because the reboot failed.


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild: The battle network games were at least decent, and were actual games. I get frustrated at the "social" tag that this game gets. Have you ever tried a "social" game? You're going to be shit, you're going to have to wait forever to do anything, and you're going to be forced to connect with friends, and make new friends. It uses pyramid scheme like mechanics most of the time. and you also have to pay for anything. "You can do one battle an hour, but if you Pay a few dollars you can battle 10 times in one hour for the next 24 hours"...
I hate that shit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > How is "if it doesn't sell, don't sell it" retarded logic? Sorry, Capcom needs to make money, that's the whole fucking point of their (or any company's) existence. Why waste time and resources on something that doesn't sell well?
> ...



Who doesn't want Call of Duty type figures in their sales? I wouldn't say their expectations are retarded, they just want to sell more. Why spend money developing a Megaman game when you can spend that money on a Resident Evil game will sell twice as much? It makes complete sense.

I don't think "wanting to sell well" is extreme expectations. It's just common sense. They're not gonna take a hit on profits just because a few grumpy fans said "WE WANT MEGAMAN". Fans always want localizations or new games but that doesn't guarantee success.

DmC is a major issue on their end but I hope it's a learning experience for them. That maybe retooling the franchise wasn't needed and they'll go back to a classic Dante. It feels very much like their "Other M". They send it off to a developer who hasn't touched the franchise (ironically both of them featuring "Ninja" in their names) and each of them try to do their own thing with the franchise. But that "thing" doesn't mesh with the franchise at all and it gets some major backlash from fans. Also both ruin otherwise great protagonists and have a lot of pointless shit narrative.


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 16, 2012)

I love how they're whinning over a game that got canceled a year ago, it's canceled get over it already.

You don't like this game? Don't bloody comment.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Who doesn't want Call of Duty type figures in their sales? I wouldn't say their expectations are retarded, they just want to sell more. Why spend money developing a Megaman game when you can spend that money on a Resident Evil game will sell twice as much? It makes complete sense.
> 
> I don't think "wanting to sell well" is extreme expectations. It's just common sense. They're not gonna take a hit on profits just because a few grumpy fans said "WE WANT MEGAMAN". Fans always want localizations or new games but that doesn't guarantee success.
> 
> DmC is a major issue on their end but I hope it's a learning experience for them. That maybe retooling the franchise wasn't needed and they'll go back to a classic Dante. It feels very much like their "Other M". They send it off to a developer who hasn't touched the franchise (ironically both of them featuring "Ninja" in their names) and each of them try to do their own thing with the franchise. But that "thing" doesn't mesh with the franchise at all and it gets some major backlash from fans. Also both ruin otherwise great protagonists and have a lot of pointless shit narrative.



Obvious the million sale mark is quite alluring, but not everyone can do it. I'm pretty sure I remember looking at exact figures for what they expect their games to sell and they were ridiculous, I just don't know where they are.
And not everyone has the IPs that can actually produce those sorts of sales figures.
Their expectations are so high that they may even be their undoing, seriously.

A large part of the problem is that they are compromising what made their existing IPs successes by trying to nickel and dime customers with DLC, or change major aspects to appeal to a much larger, but different audience.

The reason I mentioned Dragon's Dogma earlier, along with DmC is because Capcom appear to be trying to reach the Western audience now by relying on new IPs or refurbishing other ones. This could end up going very sour.



insidexdeath said:


> You don't like this game? Don't bloody comment.


That's now how you try and get companies to actually make the games you would like. Hell, speak up, show your dissatisfaction, encourage them to make something SATISFYING!

They're gonna figure out their own ways to decide what games they need to make for a profit, but Capcom seem to be treading all over most of their fans in one way or another as of late.


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> You don't like this game? Don't bloody comment.



This would be a very boring forum, if nothing negative was allowed to be said. If 85% of the responses in a gaming forum are negative about a "game", it probably is something wrong with said game. Not counting in fanboy flame wars now.
"Why did they cancel X and release this instead?" is a perfectly valid opinion (or question).


----------



## insidexdeath (Aug 16, 2012)

Issac said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > You don't like this game? Don't bloody comment.
> ...



Reading the first two pages made me sick. They're not even being negative, they're just whinning for canceled games. It may not be a good step, but it's the company's decision and if you don't like it, then don't bother with it.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 16, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> Issac said:
> 
> 
> > insidexdeath said:
> ...


If people are continuing to whine about Mega Man Legends 3's cancellation, it's for many reasons other than just not getting the game, but also how Capcom has been treating them.
Capcom basically said it was the fan's fault for not taking part in the development, SERIOUSLY.

So when that happens, and then atrocities like Mega Man X on iOS and Rockman X Over are getting made, that's why they're still whining!


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Capcom basically said it was the fan's fault for not taking part in the development, SERIOUSLY.



Hmm, I so wish Inafune would make a kickstarter page, people would donate and buy the game, securing a certain amount of sales. Now if it would be enough sales, I don't know... but I would hope so.. and that capcom would see what they neglected.



insidexdeath said:


> Reading the first two pages made me sick. They're not even being negative, they're just whinning for canceled games. It may not be a good step, but it's the company's decision and if you don't like it, then don't bother with it.



If you don't like reading it, don't read it. 
However, If no one would complain, every statistics that would be found on a google search would be positive about everything.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 16, 2012)

Megaman, and this thread, seems to have keeled over.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 16, 2012)

Megaman sure makes people Mega_mad_


----------



## Issac (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Megaman sure makes people Mega_mad_



Haha, I burst out laughing IRL


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Megaman sure makes people Mega_mad_



HI GAHARS!


----------



## ferofax (Aug 16, 2012)

Megaman X (keeled) Over.

There.


----------



## tenkai (Aug 16, 2012)

and here i thought megaman legends 3 was comming out! boy that was such a crazy thought! oh well here's hopeing a new company bursts out of the shadows to bring us new gameing characters and franchies.


----------



## MushGuy (Aug 16, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> I love how they're whinning over a game that got canceled a year ago, it's canceled get over it already.
> 
> You don't like this game? Don't bloody comment.


If you don't like negative feedback, then *get out of here*.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 16, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Megaman sure makes people Mega_mad_



Either a coincidence, or someone has watched Captain N: The Game Master.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 16, 2012)

This game doesn't look bad in my opnion.... but it's for iOS only =/


----------



## pasc (Aug 16, 2012)

Nebz said:


> Gahhh it screams crap but I must have it since it has SSR and Rockman.EXE.
> 
> I hope this makes it over to our store >_<



not really... it just shows these on the website to accomodate that is a 25th anniversary... those days are long over... how about an exe for the 3DS (pack all 6 in one game) and add wifi to that capcom? huh?


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 16, 2012)

pasc said:


> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> > Gahhh it screams crap but I must have it since it has SSR and Rockman.EXE.
> ...



Or maybe a HD collection?


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder, just out of curiosity, how much would Capcom offer the MM franchise, its IPs, and rights to it, as well as Inti-Creates to Keiji, if they decided to just do away with it?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2012)

Y'know, I can't decide what's worse... the fact that Mega Man has seriously been reduced to this, or the fact that tons of people (like me) can't even confirm/deny our suspicions, since it (seemingly) is only for iOS. If it were cross-platform (iOS, Android, 3DSWare, PSVita, etc), I would at least be happy to have SOME new Mega Man game to try out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Y'know, I can't decide what's worse... the fact that Mega Man has seriously been reduced to this, or the fact that tons of people (like me) can't even confirm/deny our suspicions, since it (seemingly) is only for iOS. If it were cross-platform (iOS, Android, 3DSWare, PSVita, etc), I would at least be happy to have SOME new Mega Man game to try out.



iOS devices are probably more plentiful than at least any 3DS or Vita device out there. Between iPhones, iPod Touches, and iPads, they heavily out rank the gaming consoles at least.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Megaman Legends 3 cancellation
Marvel vs Capcom > Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom
Streetfighter X Tekken DLC
Resident Evil Revelation for an extra 10 more bucks for no reason
Capcom told off that fans are TO BE BLAMED for Megaman Legends 3 cancellation
Capcom says yes to SOPA then changes their mind
Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City
I am not surprised anymore Capcom. Still, a big fuck you for doing this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2012)

Hyborix3 said:


> Megaman Legends 3 cancellation
> Marvel vs Capcom > Ultimate Marvel Vs Capcom
> Streetfighter X Tekken DLC
> Resident Evil Revelation for an extra 10 bucks for no reason
> ...



People are still butthurt over MML3? It's not like it's a fucking big deal. I never thought people saw the franchise as some sort of Christlike figure.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hyborix3 said:
> 
> 
> > Megaman Legends 3 cancellation
> ...


Yes people are still butthurt over MML3 but I'm over that. After that, the shitstorm started brewing up. 
The most pissed off thing that Capcom did was to BLAME the fans for the cancellation. Seriously the fuck. 

"it's a shame the fans didn't want to get more involved  if we saw there was an audience for MML3 people might change minds" -Capcom

Really?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> iOS devices are probably more plentiful than at least any 3DS or Vita device out there. Between iPhones, iPod Touches, and iPads, they heavily out rank the gaming consoles at least.


Yeah, but there's WAY more activated Android devices than iOS devices. And based on the graphical nature this game looks to have, even low end devices should have problem running it.


----------

